# Introduction: May be coming down with a bug.



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi all. My name is Bill and I'm a 71 year old retired Insurance Broker formally from Toronto now residing 2 hours north on the shore of Georgian Bay in a place called Tiny Township (not kidding) which is near Midland, Ontario. Been 3 weeks now fixated on the web reading about tanks and stuff and I expect I will eventually succumb to the disease. Prior to 20 years ago I had tanks on and off forever- mainly Cichlids including Africans. Now I'd go with Lake Malawi mbuna and peacocks I think.

My worry is that I'm somewhat hobbled by osteoarthritis and the maintenance might be challenging. On the other hand being retired I have lots of time and keep a chair close. Have no equipment whatsoever at this time and assuming I do this, think I will need a turnkey outfit to reduce workload. Do have an API test kit on the way so can report on well water at a later date (definitely hard). Have a spread sheet on the go comparing a Red Sea reefer 350 to an Aqueon 90 with all the fixings. The Red Sea is impressive but at a significant cost and I try to avoid spending stupid money.

Any suggestions or comments would be appreciated. Bill :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

Aqueon is always my choice, I like 75G better than 90G especially for ease of maintenance.

I would choose mbuna or peacocks but not mix them.


----------



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks DJRansome . on your 75g do you have the overflow feature which I assume has holes drilled in the bottom?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No. That is only if you want a sump, which I do not. No drilling, just canister filters.


----------



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what OB means and how a mbuna gets the mottled look?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Orange blotch. Some species have it naturally. Some are hybrids.


----------



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

DJRansome on the Red Sea 350 the volume is listed at 73g for the display and 18g for the sump totaling 90g. So is this a 73 or a 90? Dimensions are L47"xH21XW20. 
Hoping to get permission to install my setup in living room so leaning towards high end stuff. Bill


----------



## damerf (Feb 5, 2020)

HI Bill,

You might want to invest in a Python water changing system. Makes water changes a lot easier than using buckets. I love mine.


----------



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

will for sure damerf . Part of my sales pitch will be no water on the hardwood floor. Bill


----------



## damerf (Feb 5, 2020)

LOL well I never give my wife a no spill or flood guarantee. Because I've been keeping fish for a long time and I know what can and will happen.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Bill, I would choose species based on the footprint of the display portion of the tank as that will be where the fish are swimming. Can you post the dimensions of that portion of the tank?


----------



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks Dee. Footprint of display is 47"x 20"or 940 sq in (L47"xH21XW20.) The intake for the sump at the back takes up some space looks like about 6"x2" . Bill


----------

